# Voi come vi sentite donne ?



## Paolo78mi (6 Settembre 2017)

Voi come vi sentite donne ? Piu Leonesse o Gatte Morte ?


----------



## Lostris (6 Settembre 2017)

Mah.
Direi più un panda.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Settembre 2017)

Chatta é grande, e Paolo e il suo profeta :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Voi come vi sentite donne ? Piu Leonesse o Gatte Morte ?
> 
> View attachment 13227


mantide religiosa ...


----------



## Lostris (6 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mantide religiosa ...


'Azz


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> 'Azz


se sparo..sparo alto :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Foglia (6 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Voi come vi sentite donne ? Piu Leonesse o Gatte Morte ?
> 
> View attachment 13227


Una zecca. Si attacca bene sia alla leonessa che alla gatta.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Una zecca. Si attacca bene sia alla leonessa che alla gatta.


:rotfl:m'hai fatto mori !!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Voi come vi sentite donne ? Piu Leonesse o Gatte Morte ?
> 
> View attachment 13227


 alla mia età pantera:rotfl:


----------

